# stress and women



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://my.webmd.com/content/article/2950.2627 tom


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

well...they have always said stress can kill....that part I could handle







but the quality of life that is another story.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Stress???? What stress????







BQ (I'm doomed)


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Tom,That's why married women live longer than married men...married women don't have wives to deal with like we do.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

interesting perspective! but I think married men tend to live longer than single ones. what a trap we're in? tom


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

O.K. John and Tom,


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Oh sure sure....you know what they say about PMS ?It is Putting Up with Men's Shhhhhhhhh!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

and I think single women live longer than married women (what does that tell you john?







)


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Maybe this is why women are so much more stressed than men, perhaps? WOMENThey smile when they want to scream.They sing when they want to cry.They cry when they are happy and laugh when they are nervous.They fight for what they believe in.They stand up for injustice.They don't take "no" for an answer when they believe there is a better solution.They go without new shoes so their children can have them.They go to the doctor with a frightened friend.They love unconditionally.They cry when their children excel and cheer when their friends get awards.They are happy when they hear about a birth or a new marriage.Their hearts break when a friend dies.They have sorrow at the loss of a family member, yet they are strong when they think there is no strength left.They know that a hug and a kiss can heal a broken heart.Women come in all SIZES, in all colors and shapes.They'll drive, fly, walk, run or e-mail you to show how much they care about you.The heart of a woman is what makes the world spin!Women do more than just give birth.They bring joy and hope.They give compassion and ideals.They give moral support to their family and friends.Women have a lot to say and a lot to give.This has been sent to you from someone who respects you as a woman. Pass it along to your woman friends to remind them how amazing theyare............Keep scrolling, there's more!!!!IT'S BEAUTIFUL WOMEN MONTHIT'S GOOD TO BE THE WOMANWe got off the Titanic first.We can scare male bosses with mysterious gynecological disorder excuses.Taxis stop for us.Hey Tom... now's your chance to get back at me


----------

